# complacency + croc = ouch....



## mckellar007 (Feb 17, 2009)

the bastard got me today, first time ever, and not only that but it was infront of people aswell, talk about looking like an idiot!! and i smell like croc poo now... 

anyways, all i can say is thank god hes missing a few teeth!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 17, 2009)

Killer Croc Attacks Man In Own Home... let's hope the media doesn't get a hold of this story. :lol:

Nice bite mate.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice one how long is your croc


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 17, 2009)

Was the crikey who did that? or the bubba? ouchies


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 17, 2009)

this croc is about a metre long, salt water of course.


----------



## scorps (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah croc bites suck, I still have scars on my fingers where my mates young salty grabbed me, most blood I have ever lost, For he record it was my fault.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 17, 2009)

Give your mother my condolences in advance.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 17, 2009)

scorps said:


> Yeah croc bites suck, I still have scars on my fingers where my mates young salty grabbed me, most blood I have ever lost, For he record it was my fault.


 

yeah it was my fault, i was really air headed today, no idea why im happy it wasnt a good bite!!


----------



## andyh (Feb 17, 2009)

Tickles doesnt it!! mines got me a few times too, scares hell outa ya!


----------



## itbites (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL nice little nip Jason 
Well better to learn now than later on 
when he's a whole lot bigger...


----------



## scorps (Feb 17, 2009)

The one that got me was about a metre, I hurt heaps, for the people that havnt been bitten its hard to understand the down force a salty has its absolutely crazy, makes a big python look like nothing.


----------



## mis_gmh (Feb 17, 2009)

Lmao!!! U still sore? lucky he didnt get your leg like he was trying to do!!
Im glad you didnt get the red belly out though.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 17, 2009)

As soon as it gets a bit older, there will be no hand to bite.


----------



## itbites (Feb 17, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> yeah it was my fault, i was really air headed today, no idea why im happy it wasnt a good bite!!


 

Hehe umm no comment :twisted:


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 17, 2009)

andyh said:


> Tickles doesnt it!! mines got me a few times too, scares hell outa ya!


 im not planning on getting bitten again!! .... doesnt mean it wont happen.....



scorps said:


> The one that got me was about a metre, I hurt heaps, for the people that havnt been bitten its hard to understand the down force a salty has its absolutely crazy, makes a big python look like nothing.


 
amazing pressure, even the little freshy thats only 35 cms long had a fair bit of pressure for his tiny little size!!



mis_gmh said:


> Lmao!!! U still sore? lucky he didnt get your leg like he was trying to do!!
> Im glad you didnt get the red belly out though.


 
lol, so am i really, i wasnt doing anything right, was really spaced out for some reason!!



gravitation said:


> As soon as it gets a bit older, there will be no hand to bite.


i dont appriciate your sarcastic comments :evil: 



itbites said:


> Hehe umm no comment :twisted:


 see, there i go, being air headed again, it was supposed to say, "ive been really air headed today, i dont know why.... im happy that it wasnt a real bite!!" or something like that.....


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha nice lil nip mate

im lucky so far havent got me yet

saying that now i will be bitten soon


----------



## andyscott (Feb 18, 2009)

Im so sorry Jason..... BUT

LMFAO
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE.
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.

Se ya on staurday


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 18, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Im so sorry Jason..... BUT
> 
> LMFAO
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> ...


 

ha ha ha.... :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 20, 2009)

is that why they put them on an advanced licence in some states.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

ohhhh so many sarcastic and witty comments.....:lol:

But the main thing is, is the croc ok?! :lol:


----------



## MatE (Feb 20, 2009)

Dabool said:


> is that why they put them on an advanced licence in some states.


Yes thats probably the reason why we cant have them in NSW,pretty good reason me thinks.Hope the croc is ok.


----------



## palmej (Feb 20, 2009)

serves you right jason for being so careless 
pitty your just not as good as me


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 20, 2009)

miley_take said:


> ohhhh so many sarcastic and witty comments.....:lol:
> 
> But the main thing is, is the croc ok?! :lol:


 

does nobody care about my well-being?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> does nobody care about my well-being?


 
The crocs my main worry for now, when I find out he's ok, I'll worry about you and kiss it better :lol:


----------



## Aslan (Feb 21, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> nice one how long is your croc


 

Oh....C_R_OC...you concerned me...


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 21, 2009)

Aslan said:


> Oh....C_R_OC...you concerned me...


how come


----------

